# I have an awsome BO!!!!!!



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

A really touching post. Always good to hear there are people out there who are truly thankful for what they have. Good for you, you obviously mean a lot to her. You should give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

if she won't take money then keep cleaning and bring shaving and feed.. thats always a blessing  the place that i keep my mare at is my best friends parents house and they only make me pay for her food .. i clean my own stall but i try and get out there at least 4 times a week to feed and then i bring bags of grain and such as a thank you ... i think that they appreciate those things ... 

high five for helping her out! i bet that it means more to her then you even know


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow what a sweet lady, it's so nice that through everything she's going through she still has time to think about all the other stuff. good for you for doing what you do and like everyone else said, just keep it up and bring stuff.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Very touching post. She sounds like a great lady, and she's lucky to have you!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I will probably just help with shavings... Her grain is a custom mix and she has a source for her hay. 

Ya she is a great person, In March I will have been boarding there for a year. I just had a good feeling when I went to look at the place. She has basically given me free rein of the place, tractor key, permission to move stuff around as I please, but I always ask just in case. The only downside to cleaning a lot is it takes away from time with my horse. By the time I get off of work, drive up there, clean, and feed it is getting later and she doesnt have an indoor. But summer is coming!!!

Thanks everyone and have a great day!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, that is so nice that you know someone like that.  She seems like a good person!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Angel -- oftentimes when someone is in need of help, it's the TIME and the WORK that they are short of. You have been there for her. People that don't have time may be able to help with $, or she may have other $ resources, but time and physical abilities are not so easily had in today's busy world. 

If she couldn't afford the gift card, she wouldn't have given it to you I'm sure. You have been a huge support for her for quite a while; I remember reading other posts about this situation. It can be harder to receive than to give, as you are seeing so it's probably important to her to be able to give back to you too in whatever way she can. 

sending good wishes for this sad situation.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww... that is really really sweet. I'm sorry to hear that she has cancer though. I hope she will get completely better. That is so nice of you as well, to be such a good friend and help her out.


----------



## xhalt63 (Dec 29, 2008)

You are an awesome boarder! When I became seriously ill, a bunch of my boarders just moved out on me at once with no notice, even though everyone was being fed, turned out & immaculate stalls. Last week, one of themcame back to try & board here again. She said they all moved because they were afraid stuff would stop getting done if I got sicker. Guess what? I'm better & she still can't find a place to board God bless you, you are an angel!!


----------

